# Todd Gurley.....Thug?



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

Apparently the Rams and Cowboys mixed it up at a practice. Dez Bryant punched in the face and Gurley was right in the middle. 


Who would have ever thought we would be hearing of Todd Gurley being a thug before we ever heard a peep out of Famous Jameis?  


I guess Gurley just doesn't know how to act after getting that fat check.....


https://www.yahoo.com/sports/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/dez-bryant-gets-slugged-in-the-face-during-big-cowboys-rams-fight-025648495.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

Who wouldn't want to punch Dez Bryant in the face??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

I could tell gurley was a thug years ago. His attitude has never been good and has on numerous occasions shoved a defender in the face after a play. BUTTTTTTTTTT i know I know the uga homers will say he had spunk he had fire. Naw he was a pure street thug wake up.
Jameis though to me just needs an attitude adjustment or to grow up at least. Thug also imo.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I could tell gurley was a thug years ago. His attitude has never been good and has on numerous occasions shoved a defender in the face after a play. BUTTTTTTTTTT i know I know the uga homers will say he had spunk he had fire. Naw he was a pure street thug wake up.
> Jameis though to me just needs an attitude adjustment or to grow up at least. Thug also imo.



You are just a wannabe thug trying to be a real thug. Keep working at it. You got good potential.

And yes, Todd Gurley is a thug. A real thug, not a wannabe thug. Jameis Winston is still President of the CFB Thug organization.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I could tell gurley was a thug years ago. His attitude has never been good and has on numerous occasions shoved a defender in the face after a play. BUTTTTTTTTTT i know I know the uga homers will say he had spunk he had fire. Naw he was a pure street thug wake up.
> Jameis though to me just needs an attitude adjustment or to grow up at least. Thug also imo.



This wouldn't have anything to do with the fact he ran over UT last year with over 200 yards??


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 19, 2015)

At least he's not a female slappin' thug...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

Arrest last 5 years per school...
fla 24 
uga 22
tx am 22
mo 20
ole miss 20
10rc 19 
bama 18
ky 18 
lsu 16
ark 14
au 13
ms st 11
sc 9

FSU 19
So actually uga is more thug than fsu hahahahaha


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who wouldn't want to punch Dez Bryant in the face??



late to the party but that is a thug comment


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

fsu players best up ladies and rape them. dog players write bad checks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

gurley is not a thug; maybe a narcissistic liar and judas.


----------



## Davey (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Arrest last 5 years per school...
> fla 24
> uga 22
> tx am 22
> ...



Tallahassee is more tolerant of their thugs than Athens.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

Davey said:


> Tallahassee is more tolerant of their thugs than Athens.



Whats more crazy than that is Auburn is apperantly MUCH more tolerant than both lol.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Arrest last 5 years per school...
> fla 24
> uga 22
> tx am 22
> ...



We're proud of it too and don't you forget it!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah because taking up for your teammates when a fight breaks out is thuggish? Guess that makes Nolan Ryan the ultimate thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> late to the party but that is a thug comment



You aren't missing much... Just some babbling Vol flapping his gums... 



greene_dawg said:


> Yeah because taking up for your teammates when a fight breaks out is thuggish? Guess that makes Nolan Ryan the ultimate thug.



I guess all of MLB are thugs too..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Yeah because taking up for your teammates when a fight breaks out is thuggish? Guess that makes Nolan Ryan the ultimate thug.




So it's OK to punch someone every time a teammate gets tackled?



Gurley is the next Ray Rice.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Arrest last 5 years per school...
> fla 24
> uga 22
> tx am 22
> ...





Those facts don't meet their agenda. St Richt has it all under control.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So it's OK to punch someone every time a teammate gets tackled?
> 
> 
> 
> Gurley is the next Ray Rice.



That's a hurtful thug thing to say.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I could tell gurley was a thug years ago. His attitude has never been good and has on numerous occasions shoved a defender in the face after a play. BUTTTTTTTTTT i know I know the uga homers will say he had spunk he had fire. Naw he was a pure street thug wake up.



This. He finally got taken down this time. Welcome to the NFL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So it's OK to punch someone every time a teammate gets tackled?
> 
> 
> 
> Gurley is the next Ray Rice.




Slow day in the Sports forum....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That's a hurtful thug thing to say.



I'm sure it cut you deep Elfiii.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slow day in the Sports forum....



Been a slow couple weeks. 



It will be WIDE open shortly though. Maybe they need to add a new mod to help out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sure it cut you deep Elfiii.



administrative thugs dont bleed or feel pain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You aren't missing much... Just some babbling Vol flapping his gums...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all of MLB are thugs too..



oopsie almost forgot........DAILY VOLSUX


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sure it cut you deep Elfiii.



Hurt my feelings too....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> administrative thugs dont bleed or feel pain.



Explains a lot!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> administrative thugs dont bleed or feel pain.





Your other avy and signature were much better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hurt my feelings too....




Poor guy. I forgot you're a little more tender hearted after the move to Iowa.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor guy. I forgot you're a little more tender hearted after the move to Iowa.



thats how them cornfield thugs roll.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sure it cut you deep Elfiii.



To the very quick. I'm disillusioned, crestfallen and dejected now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I could tell gurley was a thug years ago. His attitude has never been good and has on numerous occasions shoved a defender in the face after a play. BUTTTTTTTTTT i know I know the uga homers will say he had spunk he had fire. Naw he was a pure street thug wake up.
> Jameis though to me just needs an attitude adjustment or to grow up at least. Thug also imo.



You play sports growing up?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You play sports growing up?



No cant really run fast even though I weigh 150lbs prolly as slow as a turtle. 
I was 2nd in region at chess though in hs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You play sports growing up?







toyota4x4h said:


> No cant really run fast even though I weigh 150lbs prolly as slow as a turtle.
> I was 2nd in region at chess though in hs





I wouldn't be bragging about that...


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't be bragging about that...



I knew all the time he wasn't thug caliber.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

We don't recruit high enough to have any thugzzz.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

You can play chess and be hard at the same. I wore a white sox cap when I played


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can play chess and be hard at the same. I wore a white sox cap when I played


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I knew all the time he wasn't thug caliber.





Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can play chess and be hard at the same. I wore a white sox cap when I played


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can play chess and be hard at the same. I wore a white sox cap when I played





HARD CORE THUG !!!! Thugdiddy gonna crown yo Kang . .


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>





SpotandStalk said:


>



It's getting embarrassing now. Friends shouldn't let friends play chess and wear a White Socks cap at the same time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's getting embarrassing now. Friends shouldn't let friends play chess and wear a White Socks cap at the same time.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 20, 2015)

Was it a flat brim whitesocks hat?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 20, 2015)

Is there any other white sox caps? lol
You dont have many friends if your wearing that cap in chatsworth elfiii so noone told me not too. But I wouldnt have listned anyway..like a boss.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can play chess and be hard at the same. I wore a white sox cap when I played



Straight outta Chatsworth!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently the Rams and Cowboys mixed it up at a practice. Dez Bryant punched in the face and Gurley was right in the middle.
> 
> 
> Who would have ever thought we would be hearing of Todd Gurley being a thug before we ever heard a peep out of Famous Jameis?
> ...



Dex Bryant has been starting fights as long as he has been in the league.

Now, is it true that you are the Presbo of the Idjits for Jameis' Bond?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I could tell gurley was a thug years ago. His attitude has never been good and has on numerous occasions shoved a defender in the face after a play. BUTTTTTTTTTT i know I know the uga homers will say he had spunk he had fire. Naw he was a pure street thug wake up.
> Jameis though to me just needs an attitude adjustment or to grow up at least. Thug also imo.



You just call him a Thug because of the way he mugged Rocky Top and took your UT teamettes to the woodshed.

Tell me, do they let you wear your Tennessee jersey when you do your community service?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 20, 2015)

I never had the privilege of community service..I just went straight to prison both times.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Dex Bryant has been starting fights as long as he has been in the league.
> 
> Now, is it true that you are the Presbo of the Idjits for Jameis' Bond?




Looked to me like Gurley started with the ol boy he was wrestling with. No worries though as he was promptly taken down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just went straight to prison both times.



Now I know who complained about my Cait Jenner avatar. 




Pg. 3


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now I know who complained about my Cait Jenner avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I never had the privilege of community service..I just went straight to prison both times.



Associate's, Bachelor's or Doctorate degree in license plate pressin'?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Associate's, Bachelor's or Doctorate degree in license plate pressin'?



paging spotandstalkthug to the red courtesy phone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Associate's, Bachelor's or Doctorate degree in license plate pressin'?





Matthew6 said:


> paging spotandstalkthug to the red courtesy phone.



He's a Vol... They struggle to brush just a couple of teeth.. Doubt they could run a license plate press..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> paging spotandstalkthug to the red courtesy phone.



Hello...


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> paging spotandstalkthug to the red courtesy phone.





SpotandStalk said:


> Hello...



Did you just get hired to teach the doctorate level license plate pressin' course in Knoxville? Kudos dude, KUDOS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

Aint nuthin but a bunch of thugs in here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Did you just get hired to teach the doctorate level license plate pressin' course in Knoxville? Kudos dude, KUDOS!



I made the big time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Aint nuthin but a bunch of thugs in here.



Welcome to the fam.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Welcome to the fam.



Ain't nuthin' in this world like a Kentucky Fried Dawg Fan thug. They're the best!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ain't nuthin' in this world like a Kentucky Fried Dawg Fan thug. They're the best!



Charliethug


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Charliethug



It's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

Kentucky thugs wear their overalls real low. It is disgusting.


----------



## srb (Aug 20, 2015)

*This!*



Matthew6 said:


> paging spotandstalkthug to the red courtesy phone.



Thought that was in the politico  forum only.......


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm glad GT is thug free.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> I'm glad GT is thug free.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> I'm glad GT is thug free.......




It's fans aren't... Just ask Quack!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's fans aren't... Just ask Quack!



yep. and see sig line


----------

